# Another post got me thinking



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I know there have been a lot of people who have come and gone over the years here at SM...how many of us "old timers" are out there?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I've been around for a while.....not original though. When was this site established? I miss some of the people who have stopped posting.....


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I think Joe started in in 2003. I lurked for quite some time before I joined and posted.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I've been around for a while.....not original though. When was this site established? I miss some of the people who have stopped posting.....[/B]



Joe signed up on January 5, 2003.

I wonder if he was talking to himself ~ LMAO


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i joined: 24-August 04. but as most people, i lurked for quite some time.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I'm not sure what is considered "old timer" but I am member #150. :biggrin:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think the forum was pretty quiet for the first year or so. When I joined in 2004 there were only a few hundred members. I never lurked, though. I started posting right away! 

I guess I'm an old timer in more ways than one!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im member number 110 guess im pretty old. i often wonder if some of those that left still lurk around...i miss their posts too. this site has changed a lot in all these yrs and so have i..from a student with one malt to a dr with three! wow time flies!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Steve is member 157. 

So he's still on board :thumbsup:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Steve is member 157.
> 
> So he's still on board :thumbsup:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I was just going to post that!! AND....he hasn't made 1000 posts yet!! :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=504651
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Steve still hasn't made 1000? I thought for sure he'd have that by now!!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Member #298 here. I joined in September of 2004. I lurked around for a good month or so before that.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=504651
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

I know!! He disappeared for a couple of years, and resurfaced.

The funny thing is, I was looking all over for him. And he was here all along ~ :brownbag:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=504666
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geesh I thought with all those posts on my 'blank! dbl thread! Steve would have gone way past the 1000 by now! :smrofl:

I joined on Oct 19 2004 when I still had Missy. I don't think I posted a lot at first ( not as much as now anyway) I was going a lot to pet diabetes and pet cancer boards and taking care of my little squirt so time didn't allow I guess. i was actually shocked to see the number of posts I HAVE done... guess I'm making up for lost time lol


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

I have been thinking of this same thing. So many members we haven't heard from in a while, I'm one to talk, I am "Lurker Supreme" :brownbag: I have been here since August 04 and at the rate I post, I wont ever make 1000.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> I have been thinking of this same thing. So many members we haven't heard from in a while, I'm one to talk, I am "Lurker Supreme" :brownbag: I have been here since August 04 and at the rate I post, I wont ever make 1000.[/B]


You know what is funny, I am also a lurker on other web sites, but I sure yack it up on this one! In fact, I belong to other sites (not dog related) and I rarely post there. I wonder what compels me to post so much here. :huh:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> I have been thinking of this same thing. So many members we haven't heard from in a while, I'm one to talk, I am "Lurker Supreme" :brownbag: I have been here since August 04 and at the rate I post, I wont ever make 1000.[/B]


Yikes!!! Only 378 posts from 2004!!! :w00t: Guess Steve won't have to feel too bad! :HistericalSmiley: You need 
to post more girl!!! I'm thinking the Picture Section is where you need to be. We need to see more of your adorable babies and watch your new one grow up!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

We've been here a while also. I posted when we first got Maya, lurked a little for a long time, and am now officially addicted


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=504695
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Very interesting.....
I'm #193 from July '04. Of course I was Frosty's Mom most of that time.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I joined up in April '04 and I am Member #123... wow, didn't realize it had been so long! Don't let all the posts fool you, I'm still a lurker.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I've been for almost 2 years....that seems like a long time to me. 

I miss seeing some other people posting like Deanna and Andrea (IFoundNemo)


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

I've been here since '04, member #432.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> I've been for almost 2 years....that seems like a long time to me.
> 
> I miss seeing some other people posting like Deanna and Andrea (IFoundNemo) [/B]


I miss Deanna & Andrea too.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I've been here since Aug. 2005.....Deb, 3Maltmom rescued me :chili: from that _other site_. There are some of the ladies that we all know from that_ other site_ who are members here but for whatever reason have never posted. Deb, I always ask Madeline to come and post stories about Tessa but she never does. Why don't you ask her? Or Steve, you know Madeline and Tessa.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> I've been for almost 2 years....that seems like a long time to me.
> 
> I miss seeing some other people posting like Deanna and Andrea (IFoundNemo) [/B]


I wonder what happened to them.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Iv'e been here since Sept, 2006. I dropped out of MO, and found SM. I found some people from there came here, probably for the same reasons I left. I occasionally go on to Maltese Talk. A number of our members are also there.
This site however is my favorite. I check out Maltese Mommies occssionally on Dogster, but seldolm. post. It's too hard to keep up with all of the good sites. I love the people here so this is my maltese home..


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm not an old timer, but I'm one of the first 1000 members - just - at member # 981. 

I've been here since July '05. I think SM really hit its stride with more & more members joining in 06 - 07 .... I'm betting 08 will be a bumper year!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=504824
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My gorgeous Andrea is posting on a new board  . I am a multiple board member - but through my ENDLESS yapping have leap frogged over lots of the 'oldies' , and am now in the top 20 posters . I talk on all my boards , I don't get lurking . Sarah


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I miss Deanna & Andrea too. [/B]


Is Deanna that you guys are talking about is the same as Deanna (Wilson's mommy and Molly the cute papillon)?

I was thinking about her the other day and was wondering where have she been. I haven't seen for such a looooooong time. Hope she is doing well and her furbabies too

I missed Andrea as well and cutie pie Nemo


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: I miss you all also.. :grouphug: :grouphug: 
xoxoxo Andrea :wub:
yes I lurk


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I originally joined October of 2004 as Archie's mom, did more lurking than anything else, just trying to learn stuff about maltese. Then I had a computer problem - (don't ask) - but I completely messed up trying to get back into SM, so Joe helped me and I had him confused too :smstarz: and so I changed my name to 2maltmom, especially since that by then I had 2 malts  . Not exciting, but that's it.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=504904
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Kat, Deanna is Wilson & Mollys mommie. She hasn't posted in several mths. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> :grouphug: :grouphug: I miss you all also.. :grouphug: :grouphug:
> xoxoxo Andrea :wub:
> yes I lurk [/B]


ANDREA!!!!!!!! :chili: :chili: It's so good to see you here again. Now you stop that lurking & come back HOME. I miss you & sweet Nemo. :grouphug:


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

<div align="left"> 





I joined in April 05, pretty much the same reason as many others. I had just joined the other site and was very unhappy there, I went surfing for another board, found SM and here I have stayed! I love the people here and their furbabies :grouphug: Joe has been really great :aktion033: 
Hey Andrea :aktion033: it is really good to hear from you :grouphug:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I joined in June of 2004...I am number 173...so I guess I am pretty old around here...ha.
I can't believe I went MIA for several months and I am still in the top 5 of number of posts... :innocent:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am, however, a Chatty Cathy, and love to speak.  And share.

I wish I had of found SM before I did.

THANK Joe!
Melanie


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I have been a member since December of 2005 and I absolutely LOVE this forum and the people and fluffbutts!

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I was on the other forum for a few weeks and just didn't like it, so one day I was messing around and typed in Spoiled Maltese and the rest is history. I lurked for a few months and then joined. I started way before I got my Matilda. I actually was going to get another and found she was ill, I think that was one of my first posts asking for help. It was Sher (Kalli and Catchers mom) who helped me make my big decision to not take the other dog, wow that's been along time ago. I became a member on May 31 2005, I'm memeber 926, I remember there were quite a few members even then.


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

i joined in April 2005. How did you find what # you are?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> i joined in April 2005. How did you find what # you are?[/B]


You're #764. It's in your avatar.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> I am, however, a Chatty Cathy, and love to speak.  And share.
> 
> I wish I had of found SM before I did.
> 
> ...


Yikes!! Almost 7000 posts in just under 2 years!! :w00t: You *are* a Chatty Cathy!! :smrofl: :smrofl: Sorry, I
just couldn't resist!! :smtease: But I'm so glad you are cuz I love reading your posts and seeing pics of Mr. Wookie and your new little Glory. :wub: Speaking of pics...somone has been a little negligent in that department IMO.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm not an "original" but not new either. I mostly lurk.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I joined in April 2005, but I also lurked for several months! :thumbsup:


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm in the class of 2004. I read the forum every morning. It starts my day. Also Zoey gets her morning nap on the couch by my side while I'm doing Spoiled Maltese!
I have learned more from this forum than from any vet, and I appreciate the information and also the fun.
Thanks,
Ann and Zoey


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=508883
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you I am so silly sometimes! :brownbag:


----------

